# Fin Rot



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3 fish that have been in my quarantine tank that I picked up at the store Friday that appear to have fin rot. One of them has nearly lost her tail completely. I started treatment, but wanted to know what has worked for you that have had this happen? 

Also, I assume fish don't regenerate their fins....have you had fish that lived once they lost good portions of their tails or fins?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes and as long as the fish didn't loose all of its fins to a certain point they will usually grow back with plenty of fresh water.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My girlfriend keeps fancy guppies and their fins grow back all the time


----------



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

They do grow back most of the time. May have been an aggressive fish in with them at the pet store, but fin rot is more likely.

Years ago I had success with Maracyn (can't remember if it was 1 or 2). Recently, I've had it clear up on its own just by improving the water quality.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It's usually a direct result of constant exposure to poor water quality, and as tangerine said, it will usually heal up just fine on its own by getting the fish into excellent quality, clean water and keeping them in there. I've also used Melafix on _really_ bad specimens to help keep infections down and repair the finnage a little quicker, but it's easier to use that in a medication/quarantine tank, so now's the best time to do it. Just make sure you take out any carbon from the filter before you start using it, otherwise you're just throwing your money away.

If you cannot get Melafix, or don't want to use it for whatever reason, Maracyn 2 works well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The one fish lost her entire tail, but no fin damage. The other two died. Just glad they didn't spend time in my main tank. These fish looked incredibly healthy when i got them.


----------

